# Closing down Guinea Hotel



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi I am closing own my guinea pig hotel I was wonering if anyone knew of a good small animal boarder near me Maidstone Kent that i can pass onto my customers

Emma


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sorry to hear you are closing :-(


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Aaww sorry to hear that


----------



## *Liil-roo* (Apr 30, 2009)

are you getting rid of guinea pigs??.. what breed??


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

*Liil-roo* said:


> are you getting rid of guinea pigs??.. what breed??


She's not getting rid of her guinea pigs, she's just closing down her small animal boarding.


----------



## Ken (May 8, 2009)

Hi, I have small animal Hotel near Bredhurst about 20 mins from Maidstone


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

cool give me your web site email address and i will direct any further customers your way as well, 

do you take all small animal guineas rabbits, rats ect:


Em


----------



## Ken (May 8, 2009)

Hi Emma, I run the hotel with my wife Brenda. We take all small animals rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters, chinchillas, rats, gerbils etc. Our email is [email protected]
Ken


----------

